# Brian Setzer's take on the classics



## honeyman (Aug 19, 2007)

Hey guys!
I wanted to share this with you... the Brian Setzer Orchestra is having a listening party of their new album before it comes out. It's all jazzed up classical standards. If you're interested, send a friend invitation to http://www.myspace.com/bsoteammendelssohn and they'll send you an invite.

I think it's gonna be pretty damn cool. I'm curious what you think about it?


----------

